# Filter sock holder design ideas needed



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

So here is some background... I have a fairly large central system. All the tanks dump into a 4 inch pvc pipe that "hovers" above a 150 gallon horse trough that is my sump.

Currently the 4 inch drain pipe has a 90 degree elbow on it that I pull one 4 inch filter sock on.... well with a planned increase in water volume running through the drain and in general... one filter sock just isn't enough to handle the filtration I need.

So, I need a way to take a 4 inch pvc pipe and distribute the water somewhat evenly from it to four or so 4 inch filter socks.

When I say the drain pipe "hovers"... it currently sits about maybe a foot off the water and has a 2-3 degree slope to it to keep the water moving briskly in it.

One idea is the put a 4 way tee on the line and put elbows on all 3 outputs and pull a sock onto each elbow but trying to balance the water with it would be somewhat challenging I would guess plus the 4 way tee and elbows would take up a lot of space.

The other idea is to cut four 4 inch holes in a rubber maid tub slide the socks into the holes and put the rubbermaid tub in a position where the 4 inch drain pipe empties into it.

My concern with the rubber maid tub idea is, if I cut out four 4 inch holes and have 4 socks hanging from what's left... I'm just not sure what's left of the bottom of the tub can handle the weight involved....

So I'm curious to see if anyone can help me come up with an idea that will allow me to use 4 or even 6 filter socks simultaneously.

Thanks.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

If it is all going in the same tub, what does it matter that it goes in equally?

It would just mean that some of the socks would need cleaned before the others--maybe. It might also mean that when the first two get clogged then the next two would get used so it would prolong filter cleaning.

I think you are overcomplicating this. The four outputs will not increase your output. Only filter cleaning time frame. Why not just put a T in place and use TWO outputs? you could then add two to each of them, and decrease to 3 inch pipe which would keep pressure the same(though irrelevant, per my overcomplicating this....).


----------



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

If we go with the tee idea... the filter socks slip over the elbows or even the tee itself... if the socks are not somewhat evenly distributed with water then the filter sock that gets the most water will get dirty first and start spilling water into the sump without making the other socks pick up the slack... since the socks just slip on and are actually bigger than the pipe itself.

I have tried tying the socks tight to the pipe but honestly it still doesn't offer enough resistance to make the other filter socks take up the slack.

The rubber maid tub with holes cut for the socks will do exactly what you suggest my only concern is how do you support the bottom of a tub you have cut four 4 inch holes in and are handing large socks from... to me I would think the bottom would no be able to withstand that amount of weight given that you cut out a large part of the bottom.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

If it dumps in is there an easier way to use a rubbermaid and a bag of floss. Have the outgoing water flow into the rubbermaid full of floss. Have holes cut in the sides of the rubbermaid an inch or so off the bottom. It seems the socks arent working that great to begin with. The thing is the water outlet is a foot from the water level isnt it. That may make a problem, but basically it will be like making a big prefilter.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

PM sent. I have some stuff for a big system that I'm not using. Big sand filters and biofilters and UV. They could replace your socks.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

The socks hang on the T, that way, if plants or something plug the sock, water can get thru preventing a backup


----------



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

What secures the sock to the tee?


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I use monofiloment fishing line that is tied to the sock and looped around the horizontal part of the T. You can't really see the line in the 1st pic, because it's thin, and off white in color, and gets washed out by the glare. The cord/sock is held in place by the water pressure, but is easy to slide off the T, in order to clean the sock.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Holy cow what you filtering with that thing...Lake eire??
My wife already complains, but I would love to have a room full of tanks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Another possibility is to run the water into a length of plastic rain gutter with holes drilled into it. A strip of foam/floss, Matala, etc. will cover the holes except one or two that have a bulkhead fitting and a riser so that if the Matala or whatever you choose to use begins to clog, there is a better overflow than the top of the gutter.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

4 tanks that hold about 300 gals. The pump is a Mag Dr 2400 pushing thru a protein skimmmer before the tanks
















after the tanks, water passes thru a planted sump that sometimes holds fry.








before ending up in the 55 gal barrel, that holds the pump.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good. We need a couple shots of the entire system, though. :thumb:


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

Because my tanks are in a fairly tight square, full tank shots have never worked for me, due to the glare. But here are a few fish shots
A 100 gal holds a pair of Nandopsis haitiensus and fry
















A 150 is a community of Centrals and Madagascans








































Another has Astatheros nourisatti








and Herichthys labridens








There is also another bank of cool water tanks , with simlar filtration containing Gymnogeophags and livebearers


----------

